# Wildwood



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

After years of vacationing and surf fishing in the Carolinas, I have the opportunity to stay at my sister's place in Wildwood the first week in April. Are the beaches worth fishing around that time? 

I usually tie a double dropper rig for the southern states. Will that work in Jersey, or is a single, bottom, fish finder rig the way to go? 

I've always understood that Jersey fishermen use clams. True?


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Spring stripers should be available as well as blues. Fishfinder with a 8/0 or 9/0 circle and fresh clams. Wildwood beaches are extremely flat and shallow, I'd try the inlet at the north end or take a short drive to Cape May.


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks, very much.


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

Where is a good bait and tackle shop near Wildwood?


----------



## techrider62 (Mar 14, 2010)

Jersey bait and tackle in north wildwood and they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Either rig will work here for Striper. Since you're going to be hitting the Spring Run here just about any bait you can get your hands on will work. They should be very hungry as usual so you should do well. You don't need to go heavy with your gear. Fresh or frozen clam will work. If you are going to use a fish finder rig, keep it short about six inches long sort of a bigger version of the Hatteras Drum rig. I would hit North Wildwood and the back bays. Ya won't need your surf gear for that. 7-8 ft rid will do. If you're gonna fish Cape May hit Poverty Beach. If you're gonna fish Cape May Point you're gonna want to fish a little on the heavy side, 5-8 oz. The other areas 4 will do ya just fine.


----------



## firstcatch (Feb 7, 2014)

I use bloodworms almost exclusively in the spring. It works for me.


----------



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

I used to have good results using squid strips at the Manasquan Inlet and jigging for flounder off the pier by the Shark River Inlet near Belmar


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Water temps out front are still real low, and probably will be well into April. I'd be looking at targeting the bay at this point. Some good spots along causeways heading into town.


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

Was there this week. Water is still way too cold. Bait shop personnel all steered me away from wetting a line. I hope to be invited back to my sister's place in Wildwood later in the year. Best of luck to all of you.


----------

